# Oldest question in tha book!



## brookpederson (Apr 9, 2011)

If a tree falls in the forest and know one is around to hear it does it make a sound?? :msp_tongue:


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes. In order to prove that a said tree actually fell in the forest there must have been someone to hear the sound, or how wood we know that it fell? even if someone came along afterwards its value screams from the ground, "take me".


----------



## WRW (Nov 28, 2016)

Well, it is said that no one would hear you scream in space...but wouldn't you hear yourself? Air is not the only medium that transmits sound.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Feb 14, 2021)

.


----------



## WRW (Feb 14, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> I would have thought the "oldest question in the book" would be, "How much?"


That’s the oldest PROFESSIONAL question. There were many amateur questions prior to that.


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 24, 2021)

When it concerns a man and a woman will the man still be wrong regardless of the woman hearing the tree or not?


----------



## sb47 (Nov 25, 2021)

It would still make a sound, there just wouldn't be anyone there to hear it.


----------



## J D (Nov 25, 2021)

fubar2 said:


> When it concerns a man and a woman will the man still be wrong regardless of the woman hearing the tree or not?


If a man speaks in the woods & there's no woman around to hear him... is he still wrong?


----------



## capetrees (Nov 25, 2021)

brookpederson said:


> If a tree falls in the forest and know one is around to hear it does it make a sound?? :msp_tongue:


I thought it was chicken or the egg.


----------



## DutchWoodPecker (Jan 2, 2022)

capetrees said:


> I thought it was chicken or the egg.


That one is easily solved.
Unfertilized chicken eggs are also called chicken eggs.
So they are called after the mother, and not after the chick.
So the bird that was in the evolutionary tree aaaaaaaaalmost a chicken laid and egg, which was an aaaaaaalmost-chicken-egg. From that egg hatched the first chicken.

So the chicken came first


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 2, 2022)

DutchWoodPecker said:


> That one is easily solved.
> Unfertilized chicken eggs are also called chicken eggs.
> So they are called after the mother, and not after the chick.
> So the bird that was in the evolutionary tree aaaaaaaaalmost a chicken laid and egg, which was an aaaaaaalmost-chicken-egg. From that egg hatched the first chicken.
> ...


Nope the rooster did ....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## olyman (Jul 28, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 957717


man this post is old,,, we need a update.....................


----------



## GL0B0TREE (Aug 3, 2022)

Incoming update~ 


GLOBOTREE said:


> Yes. In order to prove that a said tree actually fell in the forest there must have been someone to hear the sound, or how wood we know that it fell? even if someone came along afterwards its value screams from the ground, "take me".





SS396driver said:


> Nope the rooster did ....


"And may the force be with you"


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 3, 2022)

brookpederson said:


> If a tree falls in the forest and know one is around to hear it does it make a sound?? :msp_tongue:


Of course it does. Just because you weren’t there to hear it doesn’t mean it didn’t make a sound.


----------



## Bubster (Aug 3, 2022)

I fell down in the woods one day and hurt my knee.I screamed like a little girl.Hope nobody was around it.


----------

